# Stupid MA Training??



## MA-Caver (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't know WHAT the instructor is trying to teach but these maylasians are gonna get seriously killed doing what they're doing... Watch and be stunned by the stupidity. 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5895440828066301840&q=martial+arts
WHAT is the art supposed to be here? Idiotja?


----------



## bydand (Dec 2, 2006)

Holy Suffering!  Must be another secret art, I mean who would really admit to that one.  Jump-Ona-U-Do would be my guess.


----------



## exile (Dec 2, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> I don't know WHAT the instructor is trying to teach but these maylasians are gonna get seriously killed doing what they're doing... Watch and be stunned by the stupidity.
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5895440828066301840&q=martial+arts
> WHAT is the art supposed to be here? Idiotja?



I watched and I was stunned by the stupidity... more than words can express... these guys trying for the all-time Darwin awards finals or something?????


----------



## Kacey (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't know... the glass is actually less dangerous than the height.  I am impressed (in a disturbed sort of way) by the ones who get up and walk off.


----------



## exile (Dec 2, 2006)

Could it be the Malaysian Air Force paratroop division training for warfare against greenhouse-based insurgents? And if the anwer is `no', have you got a _better_ story???


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 2, 2006)

All I know I'm a safty compared to these guys


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 2, 2006)

This kind of stupidity turns me into Vogon mode. Pathetic bloody people. I`ve no sympathy at all.

more genious training methods:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7944092810804910029&q=martial+arts


----------



## exile (Dec 2, 2006)

Cirdan said:


> This kind of stupidity turns me into Vogon mode. Pathetic bloody people. I`ve no sympathy at all.
> 
> more genious training methods:
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7944092810804910029&q=martial+arts



Saddoma-sokkisto-jutsu, by the look of it...


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2006)

I find it funny that what appears to be the head instructor here walks around with a cane. Obviously lessons weren't learned...


----------



## exile (Dec 2, 2006)

Tulisan said:


> I find it funny that what appears to be the head instructor here walks around with a cane. Obviously lessons weren't learned...



Sort of like the pirate captain, on peg leg, with a patch over one eye and a hook instead of his left hand, greeting the new crew: `Arrrrrrgh, me hearties...!!!'


----------

